# briggs 8 hp ?



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have a briggs and stratton 8 hp motor and just went to pull it it pulls real easy sould it just be a stuck valve thanks for the help


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like it. Did it run when put away?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

yes but i was not the last one who used it thats what im worried about ill pull the plug and check commprestion tomorrow


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

motors junk need a new one if anyone has one


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Try gr8 plains. Or small engine warehouse. Try your local rental store. They may have one to sell.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Get a chinese honda knock-off. 1000x better than B&S motors, and cheap.

You can usually find them for about $90 for a 6.5 hp, $120 for a 9 hp, $200 for a 13 hp.

Here's a 9 hp, but it isn't on sale right now.
http://www.princessauto.com/pal/product/8315525/Horizontal/9-HP-270cc-OHV-Horizontal-Gas-Engine

They typically come store-branded. I think costco might also sell them.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Harbor freight sells them as well


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have always thought about those they are good?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

My Honest Opinion you get what you pay for Briggs has come along way in that last few years. You can never go wrong with name brand. Just for parts who do you go to for parts and service on the cheap stuff. I run in to that all the time at work. A customer brings in a Chinese engine and some Honda parts fit. But not all. That's just my. 2¢


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The chinese knock offs are very good. The reason they can sell them for so cheap is because there is no R&D involved in them, and their labor rates are peanuts. They can stamp them out for $5 each.

The way I figure it works is like this; china parts companies start off by making aftermarket replacement parts. At some point, they expand to basically make every single part for a [whatever] motor, so the next logical step is to expand production a little bit and make the entire motor.

They are practically identical.

Sometimes there can be some very minor differences, typically in parts like the recoil start, maybe the carb. i.e., multi-part assemblies.

Now when you go to buy factory honda parts, you pick a new float valve, honda wants $50 for it. China motor company wants $15 for the entire carb. Why buy a factory honda part when you can buy a whole carb for less? Maybe there are a few differences inside it, but who cares? It isn't like you're buying it piece by piece.

I came across a Honda fire pump that got burned down in a fire. Literally, every single external part on it was burned, which included the gas having ignited. Carb, air cleaner, gas tank, recoil, EVERYTHING. Even the flywheel magnets became demagnetized from the heat. The engine was completely toast. I bought a chinese knockoff, figuring that I'd replace the whole engine. Turns out, of course, that the output shaft on the honda pump was shortened and threaded, and of course, I didn't have the proper die for it.... so, I disassembled that chinese engine and transferred all of the external parts over to the honda. The only original parts remaining were the case itself and the internals. Works just like a honda.

I've got a few other chinese motors on various things, no trouble at all with any of them. Cement mixer, generator, band saw. They're good motors.

Opinions may vary, but I've never had a briggs engine that wasn't just a total piece of junk.

Now lets look at the phrase "you get what you pay for".... complete horse sh*t. Spending more does NOT mean a superior product. Not by a long shot. With the "big names", what you're paying for, in order from most to least;

NAME (50%),
R&D (30%),
Actual product (20%).

When you buy a chinese knock off, you are NOT buying NAME or R&D. You're just buying the product. So 20%.

Lets look at it this way;

Honda $500
B&S $250
Chinese "Honda" $100

Break it down;
Honda: $250 NAME, $150 R&D, $100 Product.
B&S: $125 NAME, $75 R&D, $50 Product.
China: $0 NAME, $0 R&D, $100 Product.

Yeah, yeah, the numbers are all made up out of thin air for the purpose of an example only.

If you get what you pay for, you're getting twice as much with the China motor as B&S.

BTW: You can most definitely go wrong with "name brand". In fact, you are MORE LIKELY to go wrong with name brand, because of that nasty tendency to CUT QUALITY because people will remain stupid enough to still buy the product. This does, of course, apply mostly to western manufacturing. The Japanese seem to have a high degree of ingrained honor culturally, so they're appreciably more responsible when it comes to cutting quality to save a buck or two.

The fact that those chinese motors are copies of the BEST, makes them pretty damned good.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I work on them. I fix them if they are so good then why are they not put in more equipment? IE lawn mowers. Like SCAG walker Wright Xmark Toro ext ext. I even sell Chinese mowers with name brand motors. Yes there are some good copies out there, but most of them are JUNK. If it brakes down who do you take it to to fix if you don't have time to do it your self? And in a few years the Chinese company closes down then what? But its my opinion


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

blazer2plower;1517971 said:


> I work on them. I fix them if they are so good then why are they not put in more equipment? IE lawn mowers. Like SCAG walker Wright Xmark Toro ext ext.


Because they have a contract with someone else.



> I even sell Chinese mowers with name brand motors. Yes there are some good copies out there, but most of them are JUNK. If it brakes down who do you take it to to fix if you don't have time to do it your self?


I guess not you, you're so determined to say they're junk that you probably cause more damage to them than you repair.



> And in a few years the Chinese company closes down then what? But its my opinion


What do you mean by 'then what'? Its a clone of a Honda. They're made by dozens of chinese companies and by Honda themselves. If the one you bought it from closes down, buy your parts or next motor from the next one for the same price. Or buy the parts from Honda, you'd be buying from Honda anyway for a higher price otherwise. I don't see any problem here besides one guy with a closed mind determined to hit home that anything without a name you recognize must be trash.

Honda themselves probably even contract out to several of the knockoff manufacturers.

Hey, make sure you don't ever buy an "apple computer" product... they're all made in china by Hon Hai Precision Industry Co., Ltd.
Oh no! What happens when Hon Hai goes out of busines??!?!?!?!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not saying all Chinese stuff is bad. And saying I'm
Closed minded is funny. And I work next to 3 full time technicians and we all thank the same. I am very good at what I do. Honda Briggs kohler Kawasaki all have schools we go to. The Chinese one's do not. So would you put a Chinese hydro pump on a mower you just spent $7500.00 + on or would you stay with hyrdo gear Parker. And saying just get parts from another motor. Now you have 2 motors. On for parts and one running. In my shop I don't have that kind of room to be putting extra engines around. Ill gladly pay the extra money and be done. Would you put a Chinese transfer case in your truck?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i fpound a almost new used briggs 8 hp motor for $100 i might go that way


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a good price


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

blazer2plower;1517990 said:


> I'm not saying all Chinese stuff is bad. And saying I'm
> Closed minded is funny. And I work next to 3 full time technicians and we all thank the same. I am very good at what I do. Honda Briggs kohler Kawasaki all have schools we go to. The Chinese one's do not. So would you put a Chinese hydro pump on a mower you just spent $7500.00 + on or would you stay with hyrdo gear Parker. And saying just get parts from another motor. Now you have 2 motors. On for parts and one running. In my shop I don't have that kind of room to be putting extra engines around. Ill gladly pay the extra money and be done. Would you put a Chinese transfer case in your truck?


Talking to you is like talking to a concrete wall.

1) Honda school (really? Not a general small engines school???) applies to china motors.
2) I'm saying that if you're on a tight budget, its better to get a china motor than a crappy b&s. I didn't say you ALWAYS do so, and I didn't say that you rip off whatever motor it came with to replace with a chinese knockoff.
3) I NEVER said to buy a whole motor for parts. There are DOZENS of chinese manufacturers making the SAME ***PARTS*** for both knock-offs AND FOR GENUINE HONDAS. I used a whole engine because I needed SO MANY parts that it would have costed me more than the whole motor, even to buy AFTERMARKET parts. Don't want to keep half a spare engine lying around? THEN DROP IT OFF AT THE METAL RECYCLER NEXT TIME YOU DRIVE PAST.
4) My truck CAME with a transfer case! What use would a knock off be? As I said, I wouldn't replace EXISTING PERFECTLY GOOD parts with knockoffs just for the sake of replacing them. If that's what you think I said, then discussion is over. READING COMPREHENSION FIRST, then respond.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

blazer2plower;1518008 said:


> That's a good price


That's also cheaper than a china motor.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

The schools I go to is a must every year. If I want to keep my job. They require it for warranty work. And you did make some good points. That doesn't mean you where write or wrong. We all have opinions there like a$$ holes and elbows we have are own.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

blazer2plower;1518034 said:


> The schools I go to is a must every year. If I want to keep my job. They require it for warranty work. And you did make some good points. That doesn't mean you where write or wrong. We all have opinions there like a$$ holes and elbows we have are own.


Ok Thumbs Up


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

I did small engnie repaire for 4 year 90% of the china Honda rip off are junk. Parts are hard if not imposable to find. They is alot more suport out there for the "name brand" Kohler B&S ect.ect,


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I too was in the small engine business , but before there were any Chinese knock offs on the market ! Everybody likes to put down B&S , and compare them to a Honda costing three times as much . B&S also makes engines in that price range , that are more than the equal of the Hondas , Yamahas and Kawasakis . Plus the money you spend on the B&S , never leaves the good old U.S.A. ! The only time I buy anything not made in this country , is when there is absolutely no alternative ! Briggs is making inroads into the higher HP market too . We repowered our wood processor with a 35 HP Briggs two years ago . It's just over a thousand hours , and hasn't missed a beat yet ! Cost $2500.00 .


----------

